
Are Google's New Play icon stupid? or Its just me? - chintan39
Do you find the new Google Play Icons stupid?
======
twreactistricky
I don't think they are 'stupid'. I think in general the overall look and feel
of applications, websites, etc is all very subjective. For example I really
strongly dislike many aspects of Material Design even though most people seem
to love it.

Also since they are constantly changing and tweaking things I've given up on
constantly criticizing looks (or trying to customize things to suit my taste)
and I just focus on usability and functionality. I only get upset when a user
interface has become so poor that the former things suffer as a result.

